# Fish point freeze?



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app
We are planning a trip to fish point Nov 14-16. With the temps next week will there be a problem with ice or nothing to worry about?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sunday morning the whole place was locked up until mid day. That was after one cold morning.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

There will be ice I'm sure. But there will be ducks too. Just all how much you want to work for them.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I know Sunday morning it was SLOW until late late morning when the sun started to melt the ice off. They moved good during the afternoon and we had a great hunt.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

It will be locked up by then you will have the whole place to your self.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

The birds are moving great today! Only 15 parties. We have the field all to ourselves because people are so worried about being next to the refuge. They are decoying great.


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Good to hear. Can't wait until next week!! 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

mrlucky said:


> Good to hear. Can't wait until next week!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I wouldn't make the drive from battle creek until I checked first. The predicted low for tues is 24 degree's


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah whatever an 1" of ice don't scare me. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I hope it don't lock up! Be out there for an afternooner on vet day. Looking forward to it..


----------



## mrlucky (Sep 13, 2006)

You know as well as I do what's coming. Best best part of the season while the deer hunters sit in their deer shacks. But thanks for the heads up. Hope to see you there

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

If it is iced up I wouldn't expect to shoot much at all. The birds will just move to open water.


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

craigrh13 said:


> If it is iced up I wouldn't expect to shoot much at all. The birds will just move to open water.


Bingo.....or feed in one of the recently cut corn fields, then fly back to the bay....open water. But hey, don't let me deter you...have at it.


----------



## duckbuster2 (Aug 14, 2008)

mrlucky said:


> Yeah whatever an 1" of ice don't scare me.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


By the 14th it will be more like 4 or more inches of ice but good luck.


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a dumb question--will it really freeze up that bad with a few days like this weekend? I have yet to hunt this late in the year at any game area. Thanks!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bertslash said:


> I have a dumb question--will it really freeze up that bad with a few days like this weekend? I have yet to hunt this late in the year at any game area. Thanks!


yes. will freeze solid fast. no moving water and shallow makes it pretty ripe target.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

I doubt 4". 
But 1"+ for sure.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I doubt 4".
> But 1"+ for sure.


1" = bad news unless your hunting fields inland. 1" on a managed area is game over unless you have moving water somewhere. sure you can walk out on the ice and find something maybe possibly...but in general for 99% of the waterfowlers that use that area, its over unless their is a huge significant warm up following it keep holding birds.

dunno if anyone is watching the 5 day forecast but tuesday is a doozy coming. John Dee is predicting 4"+ snow swiping across mid-michigan. I'm sure that will change as we get closer but don't know for better or worse.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)




----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

One very bad thing is, if you've hunted at a particular managed area and "Know" where the deep water is you can avoid it. But someone new could get themselves into serious trouble.
This week....zone 66 went over my waders at FP......now you put 1' of ice on top of that water and there could be some serious issue's.
I believe 48 has a deep furrow as well.......
So it's not a walk in the park, unless you know where your going etc.


----------



## duckman15 (Nov 9, 2014)

The weather looks like it should be good! I'm thinking you'll have limits of mallards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

snow shifting north.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yup, looks like highs around 50 for Monday/Tuesday and then the winds shift from the South to the NW Tuesday afternoon and the cold starts. I will be on the big water Wed-Fri.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Either way it's going to be a total bug out north of us get ready we'll be covered up in birds from this. How long who knows?


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm praying for a thaw, but not looking good


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

check this out. pay attention to the amounts of snow forecasted.


----------



## gooseblood82 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sounds like u.p. is going to get pelted.
I actually enjoy the freeze up and hunt rivers near me but so does every other guy! I wish we had a river like the Missouri so I could get away from people . If we get a warm up and thaw hunting should be awesome.....I just talked to guy in north eastern nd and as crazy as it sounds he said they still haven't seen the big flights of mallards....I guess we will see how this weather plays out for us all


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gooseblood82 said:


> Sounds like u.p. is going to get pelted.
> I actually enjoy the freeze up and hunt rivers near me but so does every other guy! I wish we had a river like the Missouri so I could get away from people . If we get a warm up and thaw hunting should be awesome.....I just talked to guy in north eastern nd and as crazy as it sounds he said they still haven't seen the big flights of mallards....I guess we will see how this weather plays out for us all


i think nd gonna see major flyover this week.


----------

